# No Bones About It



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

when feeding raw keep in mind these words from the author......

"If you are getting your meat/poultry from the store without bone added, calcium will be deficient and so must be added in the 

form of powdered eggshell, ground soft bone and cartilage,or a calcium supplement. The organ meats must also be added as they 

are an important source of minerals and fat soluble vitamins. If not feeding a diet complete with bones, I would start off 

with a mixture of meat/ poultry (85%), organ mixture (10%), bone dust/cartilage (1%) and green tripe (4%) harvested from 

grass or hay fed cattle. The proportions can vary between manufacturers.
This diet can be continued, or: I like to take 75% of the meat/poultry mixture and make the other 25% a variety of raw
colorful fruits (20%) and vegetables (80%) Of the fat present in the diet, 30% to 40% should be saturated, 30% to 50% 

monounsaturated and 10% to 30% polyunsaturated. The polyunsaturated fats are further broken down to: 75% Omega-6 short 

chained fatty acids, 20% Omega-3 short chained fatty acids, and 5% long chain fatty acids, EPA and DHA (Brown S, Unlocking 

the canine ancestral diet, 2010: Dogwise Publishing). Meg Smart DVM PhD article from Dogs Naturally.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Dave, Nature's Pharmacy sells Bone Meal and it should be fed according to the dog's weight, in case you don't want to deal with the eggshells.
is also good to add probiotics to their food to keep a good balance in the intestinal flora. Again, Nature's Pharmacy sells it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah , I just wanted to point out that it's not as simple as throwing some meat and veggies together.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah , I just wanted to point out that it's not as simple as throwing some meat and veggies together.


Yeah, if you make it yourself is not as simple as rice and beans. But like with everything, you just need to do it a couple of times to get it right.


----------

